# Leave it to Dolla to Emphasize the WARNING About The New Style of NIC Panel!



## Boz (Aug 2, 2009)

In end of June I came home from being gone and started to brush Dolla. I put her on top of my make shift grooming table which was next to her cage. After a couple minutes of brushing she got so fed up with me brushing her she did what you'll see in the video. I was speechless! I ran upstairs and got my camera so I could show you all. It just took a few more brushes and she did it again. I also went on in the video to hit and pull the side of the hole she went through to prove I wasn't faking this! 

And to give you an idea on Dolla's size, she's an American Fuzzy Lop. She's the same size as Domino who is a Mini Rex. I'm guessing she weighs about 3-4lbs.

This is why all those bigger panels are on top and used as the floors and shelves (with rugs covering them of course!).





Leave it to Dolla. :rollseyes


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 2, 2009)

LOl. She squeezed right thru.


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh my goodness...my heart dropped. That scared me so badly! Now imagine what could happen to a larger bunny who decided to have a smart idea :nerves1. These panels have already killed guinea pigs.


----------



## BethM (Aug 2, 2009)

It really sucks that the makers of these things decided to save materials in the construction. I think, over time, they will see a reduction in sales, because these are no longer useful for rabbit cages. 

Last time I bought cubes, I found that the silver ones still had the small squares on all of the panels in the box. $5 more expensive, but totally worth it.


----------



## Spring (Aug 2, 2009)

That is freaking scary.. One wrong turn when they are going through this grids and a bunny could easily strangle themselves or get caught.

I don't really think the company is aware that the market is so huge for shelving to be turned into cage, so I think it's really important for the owners to be super careful of this!

Thanks for a nice bump in reality for anyone using these in their cages, to advise them to remove them ASAP.


----------



## Rayen (Aug 2, 2009)

Why did they change the design anyway? They're originally used for storage-shelves-type-idea aren't they? The holes look to huge to hold anything up besides massive items. Even if it was to make it cheaper for production, I doubt I'd even want those to use them for their original purpose! 

I haven't personally seen the ones in the video, but I'll make sure to keep an eye out if I ever go to buy more. I certainly don't want anyone getting stuck in them.


----------



## Boz (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah It scared me when she started to go through! She loves to do that to me. Good thing none of the other bunnies have tried that!

Another thing is Dolla is a VERY determined little rabbit. She's recently started to get out of the cage, *AGAIN*. I have no clue how, but I hope it's not this way. 

These sized ones should really only be used above where bunnies can't reach them or below since there will be some sort of flooring covering them. I'll probably be going through and replacing or putting the smaller ones over these with zip ties.

I saw that the chrome ones are ALL the small size. I also notice that now they are all the same $16.99 price as well!


*ETA*: The bigger ones are used as the sides and back of the shelves and the smaller ones for the bottom. So out of a box of 23 panels, only 8 (I think it's 8) are the smaller spaced panels. 

This post has more info. 
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=40299&forum_id=93


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 2, 2009)

WOW!!! I didn't know they were killling animals. Sorry.


----------



## Boz (Aug 2, 2009)

Don't be sorry! I was freaked, amazed and just shocked when I saw this! First, I was worried she'd get stuck! Then once she got through I couldn't believe she fit did! I knew she could stick her head through but I never thought her whole body could. It's quiet amazing that they can squeeze themselves that small!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Aug 2, 2009)

Storm can fit through them with eaz but he is so much smaller then her. I use them as flooring or up against the wall I was scared the first time he did it also.

I double th panels so they cant fit through but I can still use them. There great for dvd racks also I have over 100 dvds and I use the left overs for those. I guess the orginal use for them


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 2, 2009)

OMG how scary i gasped out loud when your bun went through, how very dangerous.


----------



## BethM (Aug 2, 2009)

*Boz wrote: *


> I saw that the chrome ones are ALL the small size. I also notice that now they are all the same $16.99 price as well!


I am glad that the chrome ones are still all the same smaller squares, and are also now the same price as the colored ones. This has instantly made them a better value for someone building their own cage from NIC panels, as there are more useable pieces per box.

Maybe when we suggest NIC panels to people, we should also recommend they use the chrome ones?


----------



## Boz (Aug 2, 2009)

*BethM wrote: *


> *Boz wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I saw that the chrome ones are ALL the small size. I also notice that now they are all the same $16.99 price as well!
> ...


Yeah I think we should. Last time I checked they were all the same small size gaps and the same size. I wonder why. :? Next time I need a box I'll be getting those!!


----------



## bunnylove817 (Aug 10, 2009)

Are the panels that are like this only sold at target or are the ones from walmart/kmart the same way now? I am starting to build a NIC cage and am going out to buy supplies tomorrow and I dont want to get the wrong ones!!


----------



## pherber12 (Aug 10, 2009)

As of last week Walmart still had the small grid cubes but I think they are made by a different company than the ones sold at Target.

*bunnylove817 wrote: *


> Are the panels that are like this only sold at target or are the ones from walmart/kmart the same way now? I am starting to build a NIC cage and am going out to buy supplies tomorrow and I dont want to get the wrong ones!!


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 10, 2009)

Just to let you know, I just bought NIC panels for my new bunny I'm getting. And I got them at Bed,Bath and Beyond in Huber Heights for $ 14.99. That's the cheapest I've seen them. And they had all small squares. They were grey color though. 



FOR: Bunnylove, Huber heights, Ohio


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 11, 2009)

I liked the way she turned around in her cage just to go nah nah!

I recently bought black ones at target and they were the larger square ones. I guess I will have to get the next batch at walmart because I am concerned my bigger buns will get their head stuck if they try it.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm so glad my sweet Dolla was okay! How scary. And I can't help but wonder if maybe she has been escaping her cage by going through those panels! Do you have anything on the top level of her cage that she could climb on to reach the panels?


----------



## Boz (Aug 13, 2009)

Well recently she has gotten onto the counter. This is nearly impossible unless she can jump over 3 feet onto a slipper counter! Well recently I had moved the cage a tad over so the side was touching the counter. I think she was slipping through those holes and getting onto the counter! I zip tied a smaller panel onto the spot and she hasn't gotten out. Little stinker I tell ya!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 14, 2009)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> I'm so glad my sweet Dolla was okay! How scary. And I can't help but wonder if maybe she has been escaping her cage by going through those panels! Do you have anything on the top level of her cage that she could climb on to reach the panels?


I'm sorry Shiloh but Dolla belongs to me  I've already made Breanna aware if something should happen to her I get Dolla  I'm closer


----------



## BethM (Aug 16, 2009)

Since the animal communicator told me Ben was not ready for a relationship right now, I decided I really need to make him his own condo. I felt bad, anyway, that his pen was so temporary, and he really loved the condo in Tobi's pen.

So I spent my ENTIRE day looking for NIC panels. I went to *7* different Target stores, and finally found ONE box of the old-style ones, with all small squares. It looks like the silver ones are now the "new" style with the large holes in most of the panels. :X

I really wanted Ben's condo and pen to be all silver, but the one box I found was blue panels. Guess I'll do his condo in blue, with a black pen. Will move the silver panels he has now over to Tobi's pen, so she'll have all silver, and Nick and Amelia have all black. 

I did see panels at Bed Bath and Beyond, as well. They are coated, and gray. They are $14.99/box, and there's about half as many panels in the box as the ones sold by Target. They're all small-holes, though. 

I REALLY don't like the new design of the NIC panels, and refuse to buy them. Grrr.


----------

